# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Entered a lucid within 1 second!

## silver2k

Today I took a nap during the day, I had slept for a few hours, and then my younger brother kept making noise and coming to my room to pet my cat. So I was awake and I remembered that I had those "random thoughts" pop up several times as I tried to sleep but kept waking up due to my brother's noise. So I told myself 'The next time I have a random thought I will know'. I close my eyes and one second later 'Lord of the rings' pops up and I say 'Now!' and poof I was in a lucid.

This is awesome, I will definetly try this again.

----------


## NrElAx

I get those random thoughts a lot as I'm drifting off to sleep. But the second I notice them, I completely wake myself up.

----------


## silver2k

> I get those random thoughts a lot as I'm drifting off to sleep. But the second I notice them, I completely wake myself up.



Happens for me too, maybe I could "enter" it this time because I put an effort to it?

----------


## ShinodaCM

I have the same problem... as soon as I notice the "Random thoughts" more consciously, I snap out of it... I usually do some daydreaming/fantasizing/visualization when I go to bed. (It takes me a minimum of 30 minutes to fall asleep and I use that to keep the stressful thoughts of life at bay). Eventually, my concentration for the visualization fades away and the random, unrelated thoughts start coming.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Today I took a nap during the day, I had slept for a few hours, and then my younger brother kept making noise and coming to my room to pet my cat. So I was awake and I remembered that I had those "random thoughts" pop up several times as I tried to sleep but kept waking up due to my brother's noise. So I told myself 'The next time I have a random thought I will know'. I close my eyes and one second later 'Lord of the rings' pops up and I say 'Now!' and poof I was in a lucid.
> 
> This is awesome, I will definetly try this again.



so, tell us the dream!

----------


## silver2k

Well, I was just walking around the house and looking at things, I think this was my most vivid lucid thus far. I saw my sister in the hallway and heard my brother in the kitchen :p I went to the bathroom to jump out the window but the window was smaller than usual so I couldnt get out there(I've jumped out of there before, weird!).
I also saw a plant there and I starred at it for a while and then I went out the front door, as I was closing the door I saw someone leave but I just saw his back so I wanted to follow him but when I closed the door and moved, my eyes suddenly hurt and I had to close them and I woke up, I think it was because of noise IRL.

But still my most vivid lucid and I also did several RC's throughout the  whole ordeal. It felt a few minutes longer than my last ones too :smiley:

----------

What do you mean by "Random Thoughts". My thoughts are weird and confusing in the waking day how can I tell the difference.

----------


## fgopl

_Maybe you discovered rild? u could get riled up bout that._

----------


## Puffin

Awesome! It sounds like you entered a dream directly from the waking state, using the illogical/random thoughts as a cure.

MrBlonde; when you're close to falling unconscious and into a dream, your mind will start producing movie-like images and scenes; they're often strange and might not make any sense. These scenes could be of tigers, flying doughnuts, arguments over whose handbag is whose, etcetera. This means you're close to entering SP and a dream. It takes a bit of practice to not wake yourself out of the imagery once you notice it's happening, though.

----------


## NrElAx

Yea, its like before your falling asleep, your mind will almost automatically start thinking of stuff without you actually thinking those thoughts. And usually right when u notice the thoughts, you'll wake up.

----------


## lawilahd

So you guys are saying that if you continue letting those thoughts come but remain only slightly aware without waking up, you will soon enter SP and a LD right?? Im just making sure cuz I have noticed this happening too in many of my WILDs

----------


## Puffin

Yep, you just have to make sure you don't slip unconscious, and keep passively observing the weird thoughts! Have you read Jeff777's free-falling WILD technique yet? It delves a bit deeper into how you can use the thoughts to your advantage when WILDing, and how to induce them quicker.  :smiley:

----------


## fgopl

_I tried this, but as u can see, I still have a zero lucid count_

----------


## J.D.

Those random thoughts are so strange.  It's like my mind is thinking without my control, which sounds like a contradiction in terms itself.  Every time I catch one and try to analyse it myself, it makes so little sense it's almost laughable.  However, only a few seconds ago it was a fully formed thought and the connections in it seemed to make sense.  It's a bit like logic takes a rest and lets random thoughts run free.  I'm going to try and passively observe them as Puffin suggested, I like the sound of that.  It will be hard as hell not to just become completely alert again upon noticing them though.

Edit: Thanks for the link.

----------


## NrElAx

You should have just walked through the wall. Screw going out the window. I remember my first few lucids I kept trying to go out the door, but eventually I figured I could just run through all my walls until I got outside. But most of the time id wake up as soon as I lifted off to fly lol.

----------


## yuppie11975

Congrats  ::D: 
That was pretty clever.
It sounds more like a dild though to be honest?

----------

